# Dad impaled with chisel - 3 year old son calls 911



## 8iowa (Feb 7, 2008)

http://www.cnn.com/video/#/video/us/2011/01/29/three.year.old.911.call.koin?hpt=T2

Yes. Hand tools can be very dangerous.


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

Great story. Thank you.

The biggest scar on my body is from a flush cutting hand saw. Perhaps I should call it a "flesh cutting hand saw". Yes, hand tools can hurt you.


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

Now that is son every man wants. Great story, thanks for sharing.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

cute … sorry Daddy, but how could he stab a chisel in his arm?


----------



## Schwieb (Dec 3, 2008)

Pretty remarkable for a 3 year old. Lucky dad. I wonder what the heck he was doing with that chisel, in a way to slip and stab himself that badly?


----------



## jeepturner (Oct 3, 2010)

He is right handed. The reason that I mention that is to try and answer Dr. Ken. It doesn't take that much to stab yourself when you are holding the work piece in your non-dominant hand. Doesn't take long either, I am talking hundredths of a second. I know this to be true, because I have done it to myself. I stuck the chisel into my thumb. The only thing that slowed it down was the bone, and it went pretty deep into that also. I was finishing up a rabbit on the wing of a model airplane for my son, I just needed to remove a little bit and boom. All over in a flash.


----------



## Hoakie (May 8, 2007)

I got bit twice this year, once from a chisel sticking out of a box and never saw it while working around it. The second was using one improperly to "pry" an over sized inlay piece out to sand it down to fit. My wife had this sign made for my shop door….now I see it every time I enter to remind me it isn't just the power tools that can do quick damage to flesh


----------



## russ960 (Dec 22, 2009)

Very touching video. As a father of a 3 year old I immediately talked to my wife about teaching my son how to use a phone. He's a very fortunate man.


----------



## Johnny_Yuma (Nov 29, 2009)

Wonder why Dad didn't call 911.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

I don't mean to start an argument, here, but this is exactly why my new ChiselStop was WORTH the extra money, to me ;-)


----------



## SST (Nov 30, 2006)

NBeener beat me to it with the "chiselstop" line. Perhaps the government should step in here & require safety shrouds on all chisels…oh, and some kind of retractable cover for those hungry hand saw teeth.

Seriously though, it makes you think a bit. I'm in my basement shop by myself all the time. Sometimes my wife is upstairs, sometimes she's not home. I've had some minor cuts just from passing my hand by the edge of a very sharp chisel & catching my finger on the corner of it. I keep 'em razor sharp so they cut well…and they do.
It's good to remember how losing focus, or a quick slip can be a big issue.

Thanks for reminding us. -SST


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Hey Shopsmithtom, don't worry 'bout it! That's the funny thing 'bout death… You don't remember a thing!
*Morbid humor.

It does make one wonder about having a tourniquet available in the shop.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

I've had two puncture wounds from chisels. Most hazardous tool in the
shop in my experience, but I've never cut off a digit with a power saw.

Don't leave them on the bench when you're not using them - ever. Put 
them in a box or drawer or in a rack immediately when you're done.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

There is no doubt that chisels, carving tools, and carving knives have drawn more blood than any other tool. Think of how quickly and how deeply a 1/4 inch chisel or carving tool could go into your body under the right circumstances.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Most folks that get hurt say how could I have done a stupid thing like that. It only takes a second of lack of concentration or a wrong approach to what your doing to get hurt. This is a great story. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jmichaeldesign (Oct 12, 2010)

Always keep in mind that a dull chisel is far more dangerous than a sharp one. I worked in my college woodshop for 5 years and only saw two injuries the whole time. One was a dull chisel that had to be forced to cut instead of taking 5 minutes to touch up the edge and get it done easily.


----------



## swirt (Apr 6, 2010)

This is a good reminder, if you have kids in the workshop, to talk about 911. How to call it and why. Here is a pair of simple 911 posters (as PDF) (one for daddy or for mommy) you can print out and hang up to help bring up the topic and discuss it every once in a while


----------



## Billp (Nov 25, 2006)

What a great son you have. I just stuck a just sharpened chisel into my wrist and severed 4tendons. I can't close my hand now. If I only clamped the leg I was working on instead of holding it with my hand I would be able to close my hand today. So glad every thing worked out for you. I hope our storys help you stay safe.


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

A tourniquet is a 'last chance' way to stop bleeding, it is better to use direct pressure over the wound (unless the chisel is still sticking out of your arm) or pressure on pressure points closest to the wound (particularly if the chisel is still there). A good first aid course is probably a good investment, kind of like a fire extinguisher is an investment that you hope never to need but everyone should have one for the shop.

We started teaching our kids about 911 when they were just wee and could just recognize their numbers. Now when they are taught it at school they are pros at it. Just another level of safety for everyone in the house. Of course the kids also need to know the address they are calling from (don't just rely on your ANI/ALI spill or your cell phone GPS as these are all to often wrong!). Kids are pretty smart and often are more calm then adults who are thinking of all the repercussions of being hurt, kids are just seeing what is in front of them.


----------



## Toolphan (Jan 24, 2011)

Yikes. I have a chisel scar too. Required a trip to Urgent Care, but not a 911 call. Smart kid. My 4 year old nephew called 911 to let them know his dog got loose last week.

Toolphan-
Discount Tools
Power Tools


----------

